# Havanese Roots



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Momi and Popi went on a trip to Mediterranean Europe last April. They saw many little doggies in Southern Spain and Southern France that sure look similar to Havanese. Here is a picture of Momi holding one of these doggies in Cartagena, Spain.







What do you think, Havanese roots or not? Popi asked the elderly gentleman, "what breed is it?" The Senor said "perrito" (little dog breed)! ound: This little doggie had typical Havanese personality - friendly and mild mannered. They said this type of doggie was very common in Mediterranean Spain and France. The doggies in Italy were much larger breeds and resembled the Labrador.

Many of the trading ships left from these Mediterranean ports to trade with Cuba and many of these "perritos" went along for the adventure.

Always nice to learn about our distant relatives!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..... What a sweetie That sure looks like a Havi to me!! Sounds like a wonderful trip!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a picture of another, but similar, doggie in Spain. On this doggie, the tail and ears are not quite right for typical Havanese.








besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I had heard that Havs came from mediterrian countries originally, and that their roots go back centuries. Seems like those perritos could very well indeed be cousins.

Thanks for sharing. I always love seeing pictures too!

By the way, how are you feeling, Ricky?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Napria said:


> By the way, how are you feeling, Ricky?


Mucho mejor (much better), gracias. Back to normal, going to playgroup this afternoon....it's been a week, no more quarantine! :whoo:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Here is a picture of another, but similar, doggie in Spain. On this doggie, the tail and ears are not quite right for typical Havanese.
> View attachment 96769
> 
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


This one looks more terrier-ish to me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you're up and at'em again!!!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Yay, Ricky!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

> This little doggie had typical Havanese personality - friendly and mild mannered.


Well mannered???!! What's wrong with my Havanese!? Friendly, yes. Well mannered? Not so sure about that!


----------

